# clicking sound comming from front left tire when in reverse!



## robzgrl1 (Mar 15, 2005)

I just noticed this loud clicking sound coming from the drivers side of my nissan 200 sx. It is only when I am in reverse. Any ideas as to what it could be?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

robzgrl1 said:


> I just noticed this loud clicking sound coming from the drivers side of my nissan 200 sx. It is only when I am in reverse. Any ideas as to what it could be?


Are you sure it's front front left? And do you have drum brakes in the rear?


----------



## robzgrl1 (Mar 15, 2005)

*clicking sound comming from front left tire when in reverse*



robzgrl1 said:


> I just noticed this loud clicking sound coming from the drivers side of my nissan 200 sx. It is only when I am in reverse. Any ideas as to what it could be?









No I don't but I just replaced the back brakes and yes they are drums. It started out as a real quiet clicking then I was backing out of my drive way and it was loud. It is an stick to I thought it might have something to do with the clutch but Not sure. Clueless. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

robzgrl1 said:


> No I don't but I just replaced the back brakes and yes they are drums. It started out as a real quiet clicking then I was backing out of my drive way and it was loud. It is an stick to I thought it might have something to do with the clutch but Not sure. Clueless. any help would be appreciated.


Ok. You may want to check the rear drums. Drum brakes usually have an adjuster mechanism that only activates when you are driving in reverse. Sometimes something can come loose and start to click (for example, the rear drums on our cars have a sprocket and lever arm assembly near the top. If the lever arm comes off the sprocket completely, the lever arm will move freely and will start to click). It may also be the case that the drum brakes need a little grease (at certain points, not all over. Check the Haynes manual or Factory Service Manual on where to lubricate).

Good luck.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

robzgrl1 said:


> I just noticed this loud clicking sound coming from the drivers side of my nissan 200 sx. It is only when I am in reverse. Any ideas as to what it could be?


It's your left (driver's side) drive axle. You can quickly tell just by inspecting the rubber boot to see if it's torn and most likely you'll notice that most of the grease has left the boot and your wheel assembly has grease all over. I had the same exact problem. My opinion: don't fix the rubber boot... have the drive axle replaced.


----------



## robzgrl1 (Mar 15, 2005)

Twiz said:


> It's your left (driver's side) drive axle. You can quickly tell just by inspecting the rubber boot to see if it's torn and most likely you'll notice that most of the grease has left the boot and your wheel assembly has grease all over. I had the same exact problem. My opinion: don't fix the rubber boot... have the drive axle replaced.





Even though It is only when I am driving in reverse? I just had a NEW control arm and struts put on the front end a few months ago!!!! Could it possibly be anything else? Do you know about how much that runs to repair? Thanks


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

The drive axle itself will cost you somewhere around $60 to $80 prolly a little bit more if your car has ABS. Mine was $64 and $30 core charge which you get back once you return the crappy axle. I replaced it myself so I have no idea how much a mechanic would charge... prolly anywhere from $100 to $200 just for the labor.
You'll notice that the clicking noise gets even louder when you turn the steering wheel while driving in reverse.
You should run a few more tests including the visual one I mentioned in my previous post, before you have it replaced.


----------



## racecargo11 (May 18, 2003)

I replaced myne sunday and it was 54.99 40$ core


----------



## robzgrl1 (Mar 15, 2005)

The problem doesn't happen when the car rolls backwards in nuetral. We also had a brake specialist look at it and they are claiming it is something in the transmission.


----------

